# Replacement Waste Valves



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

Im looking for some advice on a waste valve replacement. My black water valve has developed a leak, the thing does not close all the way. I opened the bottom and took a look, its a lasalle/bristol valve. I picked up a new 3" valterra bladex valve today at camping world, the valterra website says it will fit this brand, before I dismantle this thing is it a direct replacement?

Thanks for the help.

Mike


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

No one has replaced a waste valve yet?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

mmonti: I thought my waste valve was leaking, but after draining everything I discovered tp and crud was semi-solid at the slot where the waste gate plate goes into the side when closing it. That allowed sewage to trickle around the gate plate.

So I got out my trusty water hose with a spray nozzle, put on my bathing suit and an old t-shirt, wore swim goggles, and went at it with vigor. After washing, spraying, flushing and everything else, I was able to get the crud loose and the gate valve closed fully. My wife then hosed me down to get the stuff off me!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I had a slow leak from the black tank...when I got to camp and went to connect the hose, I would be a brown surprise on my shoes








Because the main valve is buried, I added a third valve just up stream of the hose connection. Now if the valves don't hold, I can easily replace it.
bbwb


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Whenever the black water tank, valve, leaking, squirting, brown shoes, comments show themselves my mental image goes to this short video. Viewer Discretion Advised









If you have not seen this movie.... what planet are you from?







*NOT!!*


----------

